# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Нужны ли человеку отрицательные эмоции?

## Asteriks

*Если всё познаётся в сравнении, то значит ли это, что без горя человек не познал бы радости, без падения не почувствовал бы взлёта, без ненависти не испытал бы любви?*

----------


## Pasha_49

Посмотри на людей, которые живут без проблем, которые даже не знают что это, на богатых, которые считают что у них счастливая жизнь. Мне их жалко, думаю что они не знают что на сасмом деле счастье. Не получив проблем, не поймешь что такое счастье и радость. Только я не про всё могу сказать что нужно сравнение. Ну всё это только имхо.

----------


## Asteriks

Хотелось бы без проблем, конечно. Знаю некоторых людей, которые переоценили свою жизнь и жизненные ценности. После перенесённой болезни, например. То, что казалось важным, значимым в жизни человека - оказалось пустышкой. Это пример перенесённых страданий (инфаркт). Страх. Отрицательная эмоция. А дал толчок к любви к людям и научил ценить маленькие радости, которые раньше казались ничем, не замечались даже.

----------


## Akasey

нужны, хоть они и отрицательные, но это же эмоции.... а что мы без эмоций??? роботы... смысл человека теряется

----------


## Alex



----------


## Irina

> Посмотри на людей, которые живут без проблем, которые даже не знают что это, на богатых, которые считают что у них счастливая жизнь


Богатые тоже плачут. Все мы люди, все испытываем счастье и горе. Эмоции - как краски, без них жизнь становится бесцветной.

----------


## vova230

Нужны любые эмоции. Но правда в том, что всегда хочется плохого чуть чуть и понарошку, а хорошего взаправду и большой мешок.

----------


## fIzdrin

выходных не бывает без будней,
доброты не бывает без зла,
дураков не бывает без умных,
а без холода нету тепла.
без разлуки не встретиться снова,
свет увидеть нельзя не прозрев,
молока не попить без коровы,
кто уже опоздал-не успел.(с)

----------


## Akasey

отрицательные эмоции, это выброс отрицательной, негативной энергии, а если стараться это таить в себе, думаю ничего хорошего не выйдет

----------


## Irina

Думаю отрицательные эмоции есть у всех. Ведь не может человеку всегда всё нравится. Действительно, всё познаётся в сравнении.  Давать выход им нужно обязательно, но аккуратно.  А если держать их в себе, то могут произойти неприятности с собственным здоровьем. Уж не знаю правда это или нет, но однажды вычитала такое предположение: Почему некоторые люди часто болеют ангиной? Оказывается из-за того, что держат в себе негатив и не высказывают своё недовольство даже тогда, когда это необходимо.

----------


## Asteriks

Хорошо бы ещё, чтобы отрицательные эмоции не брали верх над положительными. А это не только от самого человека зависит, а от многих других вещей.

----------


## Irina

> Хорошо бы ещё, чтобы отрицательные эмоции не брали верх над положительными. А это не только от самого человека зависит, а от многих других вещей.


Но с этим нужно бороться. Жизнь свою мы делаем своими руками. И в наших руках плюнуть и забыть отрицательное и жить положительным. Эта такая как бы положительная часть пофигизма))))  Это трудно, но этому можно научиться.

----------

